# Sighting in my crossbow



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a bowtech strykezone 380 at 10, 20, 30 yards its dead on. When I shot at 40Yds it was 4 inches to the right, this is with 20inch bolts with G5 100 grain broadheads. I just thought I was hot and tired so I put it up and I plan to shoot again today. If it is still 4 inches to the right at 40yds but dead on at 10,20,30, should I make a scope adjustment or take another route to fix the problem?


----------



## Old Ned (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a SZ 380 also. Had some of the same problems. The arrows supplied (GT IIs) are not spined stiff enough for this bow. I have ordered a set of ACCUSPINEs. I haer that GT IIIs are working also. A good reference for all your questions is Archery Talk forum (cross bow section) Look it up on the Web, good luck.


----------

